# Gehäuse Lüfter 3 PIN lässt sich nicht über BIOS steuern ?



## sorportium (15. August 2012)

*Gehäuse Lüfter 3 PIN lässt sich nicht über BIOS steuern ?*

Hallo,

beim Thema Lüfter bin ich glaub ich leider eine Niete.

Ich hab einen 120mm Gehäuselüfter mit 3 Pins an mein Motherboard Asrock H77Pro4/MVP angeschlossen.
Und zwar an die Anschlüsse "Chass FAN 1"   oder "Chass FAN 2".

Leider lässt sich die Geschwindigkeit nicht über das BIOS / UEFI regeln. Egal was ich im BIOS / UEFI einstelle
der Lüfter dreht auf voll Power (1200 RPM)

Steuerung über "Speed-FAN"  ----> auch keine Reaktion.

Ich dachte 3 PIN Gehäuselüfter lassen sich steuern ?  Oder versteh ich da was falsch? 

Mfg


----------



## GxGamer (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter 3 PIN lässt sich nicht über BIOS steuern ?*

Kommt auf die Steuerung an. Gerade bei AsRock ist die gerne mal nicht funktionierend. Hab ich beim 880G Pro 3 auch.
Schick gemacht, jeder Lüfter in 10 Stufen regelbar, aber funktioniert schlicht nicht.


----------



## claas (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter 3 PIN lässt sich nicht über BIOS steuern ?*

Was ich heute gelernt habe, lassen sich nur PWM Anschlüsse regeln und das sin 4 Pin Anschlüsse.
3 Pin Anschlüsse kanst du über Wiederstände regeln.
Ich habe einen Enermax Uc 12 AEBS, zwar etwas älter aber egal, da ist noch so ein schwarzer " Klotz " mit einer Schraube drann und damit kann man die Drehzahl wunderbar einstellen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter 3 PIN lässt sich nicht über BIOS steuern ?*

Eventuell neues BIOS-Update?

Auf meinem Z77 Pro4 lassen sich alle 3Pins wunderbar einstellen (Noiseblocker und Enermax)


----------



## sorportium (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter 3 PIN lässt sich nicht über BIOS steuern ?*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Eventuell neues BIOS-Update?
> 
> Auf meinem Z77 Pro4 lassen sich alle 3Pins wunderbar einstellen (Noiseblocker und Enermax)


 
Das es nur an einem Udpate liegt ? Vorredner sagte es lassen sich  nur 4 Pins Lüfter über BIOS steuern.

Ich habe jetzt cirka. 20 mal gelesen dass sich nur 4 PIN Lüfter steuern lassen und 20 mal das Gegenteil, also das sich auch 3 PIN Lüfter steuern lassen. 

Was denn nun ?


----------



## xSunshin3x (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter 3 PIN lässt sich nicht über BIOS steuern ?*

Ich habe definitiv 3 3-Pin Lüfter am Motherboard hängen. Einer ist gedrosselt auf 550 RPM und die anderen beiden laufen mit 500 RPM, sind aber temperaturabhängig und drehen ab 55°C CPU Temperatur höher.. Alles übers UEFI


----------



## sorportium (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter 3 PIN lässt sich nicht über BIOS steuern ?*

Okay also eine Ergänzung:

Ich habe jetzt einen anderen 3 PIN Lüfter angeschlossen bei dem aber steht STEUERBAR und der lässt sich wunderbar übers BIOS steuern.

Also es geht mit 3 PIN Lüftern aber wohl nicht mit allen.


----------

